# Links for jigs parts



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is some links for getting some parts for making jigs. 

http://stores.ebay.com/8020-Inc-Garage-Sale

http://www.ptreeusa.com/uhmwproducts.htm


I'm going order some of the T tracks, look like some good parts to make a few jigs.


----------

